# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > वजन घटाना >  घी से बनती है सेहत पर क्या  घट सकता है वजन ?

## Krishna

घी का नाम सुनते ही ज्*यादातर लोगों को मोटापे का डर सताने लगता है। लोग सोचते हैं कि घी का सेवन करने से शरीर में चर्बी ज्यादा मात्रा में बढ़ जाती है। और अपनी सेहत को लेकर सजग रहने वाले लोग घी खाना सेहत के लिए अच्*छा नहीं मानते। उनके अनुसार घी का सेवन स्*वास्*थ्*य के लिए हानिकारक होता है। लेकिन आपको यह जानकर बहुत आश्*चर्य होगा कि घी न केवल हमें स्*वस्*थ बनाने बल्कि वजन घटाने में बहुत मददगार होता है। इसके अलावा घी खाने के कई अन्*य स्*वास्*थ्*य लाभ भी होते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

शायद आपको इस बात पर विश्*वास नहीं हो रहा होगा। लेकिन यह बात बिल्*कुल सच है। घी में खाली कैलोरी ही नहीं होती। बल्कि घी में शॉर्ट चेन फैटी एसिड होते हैं, जिसके कारण यह पचने में आसान होता है। इसके अलावा घी में विटामिन ए, डी और कैल्शियम, फॉस्फोरस, मिनरल्स, पोटैशियम जैसे कई पोषक तत्व भी होते हैं जो हमारे शरीर के लिए बहुत फायदेमंद होते है। और अगर आप अपना वजन जल्*द कम करना चाहते है तो अपने आहार में घी को जरूर शामिल करें।

----------


## Krishna

*वजन कम करने के लिए घी*घी में मौजूद कंजोगेटिड लिनोलेनिक एसिड यानी सीएलए नामक ओमेगा-6 फैटी एसिड होता है जो न सिर्फ वजन घटाने में मदद करता है बल्कि कैंसर के खतरे को भी कम करता है। यह शरीर के फैट को कम करके वजन को नियंत्रित रखने में मदद करता है। घी में मौजूद एमिनो एसिड फैट को संगठित करते हैं, जिससे फैट सेल्स का साइज कम हो जाता है। न्यूट्रीशनिस्ट रोजाना दो चम्मच घी खाने की सलाह देते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

देसी घी में मौजूद सीएलए मेटाबॉल्जिम को सही रखता है। इससे वजन कंट्रोल में रहता है। साथ ही हाइड्रोजनीकरण से नहीं बनाया जाने के कारण घी खाने से शरीर में एक्स्ट्रा फैट बनने का सवाल ही नहीं होता। इसके अलावा सीएलए इंसुलिन की मात्रा को कम रखता है जिससे वजन बढ़ने और शुगर जैसी दिक्कतें होने का खतरा बहुत कम रहता है।

----------


## Krishna

*घी की मात्रा*किसी भी आहार का सेवन संतुलित मात्रा में ही करना अच्*छा रहता है। और यह नियम घी पर भी लागू होता है। न्यूट्रीशनिस्ट रोजाना दो चम्मच घी का सेवन करने की सलाह देते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

अन्*य लाभ


देसी घी इम्यून सिस्टम को मजबूत करने में मदद करता है, जिससे इंफेक्शन से और बीमारियों से लड़ने की ताकत मिलती है।
देसी घी में सूक्ष्म जीवाणु, एंटी-कैंसर और एंटी-वायरल गुण मौजूद होते हैं जो कई प्रकार की बीमारियों से लड़ने में आपकी मदद करते हैं।

----------


## Krishna

घी मध्यम श्रृंखला फैटी एसिड से समृद्ध हाने के कारण लीवर द्धारा सीधा अवशोषित हो जाता है। जिससे एनर्जी का स्*तर बढ़ने लगता है।
देसी घी खाने से जोड़ भी मजबूत होते हैं और बढ़ती उम्र में भी जोड़ों का दर्द नहीं सताता।

----------

